# Blackmagic wows NAB with New Cinema Cameras!



## Axilrod (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.eoshd.com/content/10027/live-coverage-blackmagic-production-camera-4k-and-pocket-cinema-camera

*Blackmagic Production Camera:*
4K Super 35mm sized Sensor
Global Shutter (No more rolling shutter)
Compressed RAW!
$3995 and available in July!

*Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera*
About the Size of an iPhone
Same sensor as current Blackmagic Cinema Camera
Super 16mm sized Crop 1080p
$995

I hope Canon is taking notes...


----------



## garyknrd (Apr 9, 2013)

I am waiting on the little pocket one to be reviewed. If good. I am getting it for video work. If I can afford it at the time.


----------



## JoeDavid (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree. The little camera is very interesting. The negative for me is that it takes m4/3rd lenses of which I own none. At that price point though and if it delivers on the promises, I may have to add a couple of those lenses to my kit (and the camera of course...).


----------



## Midphase (Apr 12, 2013)

The small BMCC is very impressive and the image on it looks fantastic. Major downside is the rolling shutter which is substantially more pronounced than on the 5D.

If you can control your pans and don't shoot mostly action, I think it's a great camera and with one of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-EF-lens-to-Micro-4-3-M43-Adapter-w-Aperture-/150651339372?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item231385026c

...the lens issue might not be as bad.


----------

